# How a Graphene 'Sandwich' Is About to Disrupt the Lithium Battery Business



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Lithium-ion battery cathode comprised of sandwiched layers of graphene has demonstrated 1,500 cycles without deterioration and double the energy density of today's cells.

More...


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

1,500 cycles without degradation - a game changer if they can get the cost competitive.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

The density advance is the real game changer. 1500 cycles is no big deal.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> The density advance is the real game changer. 1500 cycles is no big deal.


Well, yes and no. We've known about "better chemistries" which in theory would provide better energy density for a long time - the obstacle has been that all attempts to actually use those chemistries banged up against low number of recharge cycles.

If the cycle issues can be solved for this chemistry, they may also be solved for even better chemistries. Thus it is the technique, not the resulting energy density, which is the breakthrough in this particular situation.


----------

